# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Home value increase after rendering and landscaping

## excalibr

Hi there, 
Were planning to render the front of the property and also redo the entire landscaping. 
For a single storey property, how much does it roughly cost to engage a licensed property valuer to do a valuation? 
It would be good to understand the value add from the project. 
Thanks, John

----------


## Spottiswoode

Why pay for a valuer to tell you? Since house prices are so variable can you not work it out roughly by comparing sales and listings for local similar properties, perhaps ask a a RE agent for an appraisal if you can find one you trust (more than the others). 
At the end of the day are you doing the work for resale value or to improve the look/feel of your home for the next 10 years? If it's the latter, who cares how much value will increase, by the time you sell the trend might be back at brickwork and the landscaping need redoing.

----------


## Marc

Valuer used by solicitors for divorce settlements, will challenges, family member transfers and the likes is about $300 in Sydney. 
However it is probably a waste of your money since value is related very closely to market and unless you plan to sell today, that becomes irrelevant. 
The only thing you have to keep an eye out for is over capitalization and an appraisal (free) from a Re agent will give you a bit of an idea. Take it with a pinch of salt though because most will tend to overestimate the value to get you exited to sell. Once you sign with them they will start with the line ... "The market is telling me that your property is now probably worth $150k less than estimated " ... so perhaps 2 or 3 appraisal may give you a better idea.

----------


## m6sports

Ask your bank to do it for you.... Just tell them your looking to use the house as equity for another purchase 
our bank will do values every 12 months if requested

----------


## METRIX

A properly done landscaping job will add more value and appeal than render, a lot of people look at render as maintenance, and rightly so.
Also most render jobs you see nowadays are of poor quality, and either leech or crack sooner rather than later. 
Render does not suit every house, example some suburbs in Sydney mainly consist of older post war brick homes, which have character and if restored correctly can look stunning, the ones which have been rendered over, look awful and have lost all their charm and appeal.

----------


## Marc

A bank valuation is only good for the bank, useless for knowing the market value of a property.

----------


## r3nov8or

I'd just get a few real estate agents to give an estimate.  
Paying someone for 'expertise' they won't guarantee is just a waste.

----------

